# Salsa Powderkeg



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Here's a new start, for those interested in this bike.
POWDERKEG | Bikes | Salsa Cycles
Cheers!


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Love the fade paint job...


----------



## Jbull (Jan 17, 2017)

First photos of the Powderkeg in the wild









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Sedona is Cool! You guys are look'n awesome!


----------



## TonyMcG (Apr 14, 2006)

Featured Bike: Jay & Tracey Petervary's Salsa Powderkeg Gravel Tandem | Gravel Cyclist: The Gravel Cycling Experience

I was standing there BSing with JP when these photos were taken last August in Lincoln, NE.

Salsa Powderkeg 1x11 Tandem ? #unlearnpavement

Bobby Wintle custom built this Powderkeg last year. I love it, but my pockets aren't deep enough and our motors aren't strong enough for a 1x.


----------



## Jbull (Jan 17, 2017)

I am looking hard at replacing my rigid fork with a suspension fork. Salsa recommends 100mm travel with a 45mm offset. So far i have confirmed that mrp's ribbon is available with these specs and boost spacing. Are there other options? I'm struggling to find specs on the lyric or fox 36...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I would think that the ribbon should work very well for the Powderkeg. Lyric and Fox 36 are only made with much longer travel and would have to be modified to get down to 100mm of travel, if that is even possible


----------



## bicyclenomad (May 27, 2012)

A quick question - the Salsa FAQ says no 27.5 or 29+ (which I can understand), but what about 27.5+? (27.5x2.8-3.0")

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

First, will that tire fit in the frame?

Second, since it has a 142 rear, you have potential for the chain to rub the tire in low gears. 

Third, once you take into account the lower pressure, a plus tire doesn't ride much higher than a regular one, so your ride height will get even lower.


----------

